# Need help with scent....



## hartman886 (Aug 29, 2004)

Not that I stink or anything, but this year is my first year working outside the home and trying to squeeze in hunting. I work in a bank where the dress code is very strict and have to do my hair every day. On those early bow hunting days where I can leave work early and get to my stand, what can I do about any scent from my hair styling products? I'm going to try to find all unscented, but going au natural isn't an option this year as my hairdo is not wash and wear. I will come home and wash the makeup off and do a quick rubdown with the scent free soap, but washing the hair won't really be an option. Would some sort of scentlock head thing help? Or am I pretty much screwed? Weekend hunts aren't the issue, it's just those days where I get off work early (1st 2 days of rife season & a few during bow) where I'm worried.


Darn job! Interferes with my hunting 

Any ideas are welcome.


Thanks,
Robin


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

i know cabela's has some scentloc headgear that might be useful, i was just looking at it!  cabelas-- bargain cave-- mens hunting clothing-- headgear. and it's on sale!!


----------



## Nikki (Aug 29, 2006)

Shave Your Head, and then work can't complain, LOL


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

You can go with the Scentlok products, they do work. I've gotten within 15', that's feet of 8 does in a corn field, UPWIND from them, I've also darn near stepped on a doe in a field I was stalking to get to about 40 deer, I don't know who scared who more, but my heart dang near jumped out of my chest. Or you can just pay attention to the wind direction. Another idea is to get one of those pop up blinds, they seem to keep the scent contained pretty well, but wearing rubber boots and paying attention the wind direction is the most important thing to consider in any of these situations.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

One of the perfumes that I like to wear seems to attract the deer, no joke! Just about every time I have gone hunting while wearing it, I have seen deer up close and personal. I'll realize I have perfume on while hunting after work and it hasn't seemed to scare them off so far.

I had to laugh at the description of it.

DESIGN HOUSE - Paloma Picasso
YEAR INTRODUCED - 1984
FRAGRANCE NOTES - many florals along with citrus, woods, and greens.
RECOMMENDED USE - evening


Maybe with all of the botanicals, your hair products will be an attractant!


----------



## huntmdown (May 14, 2006)

Nikki said:


> Shave Your Head, and then work can't complain, LOL


Nikki,
I have long, thick hair, I always tie it back, play the wind, and have a solid scent regimen. One of the girls suggested I try apple shampoo, bought some @ Walmart and landed my first doe during Wisconsin's opener.:lol:


----------



## huntmdown (May 14, 2006)

hartman886 said:


> On those early bow hunting days where I can leave work early and get to my stand, what can I do about any scent from my hair styling products?


 *Robin, 
You're not screwed, what I found works is Sauve's Kid's Detangling Spray in Awesome Apple. I'm sure they make for adults! Anyhoo, one day I was in the same predictment and grabbed my niece's bottle and wha-lah! Last weekend I use it and landed my first doe! *


----------



## Nikki (Aug 29, 2006)

I really think those would work considering that they smell like something you can eat! I might have to try that.


----------



## huntmdown (May 14, 2006)

Nikki,
Going again this weekend and it's already packed in the sack!


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

Regardless of what scent proof suit or product you're wearing- the best solution is simply not to sit upwind of a run you expect the deer to come down.

Weather.com is my best friend. Before I leave work, I already know which stands I can sit and which ones I'll be winded on. It's just a matter of knowing the wind direction...


----------



## huntmdown (May 14, 2006)

:idea:Hey lang49, that's right weather.com - gotta bookmark that link!


----------



## bilili_3 (Feb 21, 2001)

I have a simular situation. I work during the day with the public. I have long blonde hair and use hair gel and spray. Going bare is not an option. First..I bought some supplies: Last year I started using food storage bags (yes, I put a bag over my head!!) The _nonzipper_food storage bags at Family Dollar, fit tightly over my head and hair and keep almost all the smells inside plus they are amazingly warm under my hat. When I get home and take the Bag off (Ha Ha) the oders just pours out. I added one purchase this year a scent lock head and face mask adjustible to accomidate my kisser button on my bow. Then I bought unscented shampoo/conditioner (I have to use both and could not find them over the counter), and unscented body soap at WalMart. I got Sure Original Solid Unscented deodarant in the men's section at Walmart and it seems to have no scent at all. I also de-scented all my hunting clothes in the washer and hung them on the line to dry (they are on the line as I type). When dry...they will gone in tubs also from Family Dollar with pine bows in them. I have tried a couple of hair sprays and the unscented still seem scented. I could not find any unscented gel in stores or on the Net. Oh Yeah...I bursh my teeth with toothpaist first then rince and use baking soda to finish. It seems like a lot but most of it is preperation work. I can be ready to go hunting within 10 minutes after I get home and last year and saw several deer within 10 yards or less.


----------



## huntmdown (May 14, 2006)

bilili_3,
The bag thing is hilarious! But whatever works, keep at it! I chew gumflagoue-brushing my teeth with baking soda is yucky for me - I'll gag! :lol: :lol: We keep our clothes in totes too after they haven been deburred and washed in scent free soap. For me, the Sauve apple scent spray really works, plus helps keep the tangles out. :chillin:


----------



## bilili_3 (Feb 21, 2001)

I'm half tempted to try the apple detangler. But you put a bag over your head one time (ha  ha!) and smell what comes out when you take it off and you will be convinced.


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

Definitely the Scent-Lok mask topped by a Scent-Lok cap will do the job for you.


----------



## huntmdown (May 14, 2006)

b3,
I believe you! If I'm running late and can't shower I put on a shower cap and can always smell "stinkY!" So I use "Dry Clean" a hair freshner, I forgot who makes its but I love that stuff! It really takes smoke smell out!


----------



## bilili_3 (Feb 21, 2001)

I was thinking about this whole thing further at work today and a problem I have always had is with my street clothes...I suddenly may need to wear sweat shirt not de-scented, all my socks, or an odd tank top or tee shirt for extra warmth... ect. Anyway I realized that using the scented laundry soap and drier sheets that smelled so good all year were now a hazzard. I remembered the no-perfume or unscented Tide, All, Purex etc... laundry soap. It's a small thing but I sometimes hunt before and after work and would dry out like a raisin if I took a shower twice a day. Plus I have to do the laundry anyway, why not do it unscented. I found unscented drier sheets too but if they were stacked on the shelf next to the scented ones.. they smelled!


----------

